
Useful Inequalities Cheat Sheet - lkozma
http://www.lkozma.net/inequalities_cheat_sheet/
======
sukilot
"Inequality" is a funny concept. An "inequality" per se is almost never
useful. And "inequality" is a misleading name for "less than or equal to"
relationship, even if technically true in some sense.

This document is of course a list of useful _bounds_.

------
abhayhegde
Thanks for this. But I wonder if this is of use only if people have already
familiriased themselves with the inequality to use it contextually, at which
point they mostly have them committed to the memory.

